# Chevy Cruze front bumper



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

I looked up that product.. it's $2000 on eBay, that can't be right, can it?


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sure it can... especially if its unpainted.

Edit: the Cruze came out as a 2011 in the US, and so I believe there were slight modifications done, as that would be the third year (typical of a refresh in car cycles) of the car's creation.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Seems like the going rate for unpainted front bumpers is anywhere between $200-$500 max I've seen, I figured $2,000 would be the cost of an entire body kit not just the front bumper cover.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

The cruze in the advertised picture looks pretty aggressive..

I would have the bowtie in black though.

And I would hope it has the underhood credentials to back the look up.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

thespr said:


> Seems like the going rate for unpainted front bumpers is anywhere between $200-$500 max I've seen, I figured $2,000 would be the cost of an entire body kit not just the front bumper cover.


'
I'm assuming that is a bumper from South Korea (so idk if that includes shipping), and if the price includes paint then could be right too.

Its also made of poly and aftermarket parts are always ripoff.


----------

